# Hello



## 1CE (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello,

Recently signed up as I am after an RS4 alloy for my dad's mk1 225 tt, he's not having much luck, loosing 2 pirrelli p zero tyres (Rolled off the wheel and shreaded!) Could be a hairline crack in the wheel somewhere, but there is now a flat spot on it  .

I myself drive a slightly modified 1.8 ford focus and was forwarded here by a member on the ffoc.

Oh yeah, I'm 22 and from Essex 

Ben.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have you had a lok in the for sale section


----------



## 1CE (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks,
Yeah just waiting for a message back regarding them  .


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Have you looked on ebay ? .Welvcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

welcome aboard mate


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## 1CE (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello,

Thanks for the welcomes  .

I think my dad has been off requesting parts from brakers and what not, fingers crossed eh.


----------

